# I Know Its Got A Hemi But Wow!!!!



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I saw this this weekend. I am not sure what the airstream's weight is but I'm thinking its over weight. Looked like and hand full to me.

Duane


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Duanesz said:


> I saw this this weekend. I am not sure what the airstream's weight is but I'm thinking its over weight. Looked like and hand full to me.
> 
> Duane


We have some local idiot that is pulling one with a Honda Oddysey minivan. I have seen lots of things like that around here.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Best that I can find says 3800lbs towing cap. This was at least a 25ft and airstream says base wt for 25 is 5552lbs and 833lbs hitch weight. He had the reese dual cam set up though. They had just pulled in and did not even set up as it was raining. They looked like they were passing through just a overnight stop.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've seen several minivans pulling them on I75. Scary!!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'd be a little concerned about the transmission. Kind of sad.... Back in the day, it was pretty common to pull rigs of that size with a car. Of course, the cars had 350's and were made of real steel....


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

vdub said:


> I'd be a little concerned about the transmission. Kind of sad.... Back in the day, it was pretty common to pull rigs of that size with a car. Of course, the cars had 350's and were made of real steel....


I was thinking the same thing. My uncle used to pull a 25 footer with an old station wagon.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Had a salesman that kept trying to sell me a HD 1/2 Ton Chevy pickup to pull my 5th wheel. Even pulled out the book to show me that it would pull a 8000 lb 5th wheel. Mind weighs a little more than that empty. To him it was not problem. When you have salesmen that will do that just to get a sale, no wonder there are people that are out there driving something unsafe. My old Safari Van was rate at towing 6000 lbs but I wouldn't feel safe trying to pull anything bigger than a large popup or maybe a 21' or smaller. Besides that, back 10 years ago when they first started putting Hemi's in sports trucks, Dodge put a big wing across the tailgate so that you could not haul anything with much weight because the engine was not made to be a truck engine. I don't know if that has changed that much but why ask for trouble.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Used to see airstrams behind old cadillac's pretty regularly up here in the west....the old 500 CI caddy motors had a lot of power, but I'll bet it got gamey trying to stop it every now and then..


----------

